# Looking to rebuild for performance



## ScoDog (Feb 9, 2005)

I rebuilt a few engines in my past but I'm new to the import scene and Im looking at rebuilding the engine in my 95 altima GXE. I have read through most of the forums and understand I am limited to what I can do cause of an auto tranny ( couldnt avoid  wife cant drive stick) But what do you all suggest that I put into it for a car that will be driven daily but has oh shit power we all like.

Also where can I find what the differences between the altimas i.e GXE, SE, etc.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ScoDog said:


> I rebuilt a few engines in my past but I'm new to the import scene and Im looking at rebuilding the engine in my 95 altima GXE. I have read through most of the forums and understand I am limited to what I can do cause of an auto tranny ( couldnt avoid  wife cant drive stick) But what do you all suggest that I put into it for a car that will be driven daily but has oh shit power we all like.
> 
> Also where can I find what the differences between the altimas i.e GXE, SE, etc.


i posted here sometime back the differences in trim, but i cant remember how far back it goes. heres a thread on the topic though 
http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=65192&highlight=trim

as far as power and a rebuild goes - you can rebuild the engine to have more power but its EXPENSIVE. the parts for our altimas engine, the ka24de are not as popular as some of the other engines are. if you still want to opt for an all motor rebuild you could have the head massaged and the ports opened up a bit. you could try the nismo cams. but remember that this affects your emissions as well. heres a link to a guy that rebuilt his ka for power. 
http://www.angelfire.com/or3/factoryfreaks/


----------



## creeper (Feb 27, 2005)

*I got a few ideas......*

:thumbup: Hey, I'm new to this, but i got some ideas. I got a 95' gxe and I've installed a stillen intake. It makes a difference. Also I put in a stillen headers and you can fell the power it makes. Also ignition wires, strut bar cam gear, and pully. If you want to go crazy with performance they have a turbo kit.


----------



## ScoDog (Feb 9, 2005)

So im figuring its best (budget wise) to rebuild stock or even pick up a rebuilt and go from there. Ive got 205k on mine now and have no clue as to how it was taken care of before me. Once again this is my daily driver but since I drive all day long I wanted to have a little fun also. 

Hey AsleepAltima anywhere good around us I should check out for parts besides the major chains


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ScoDog said:


> So im figuring its best (budget wise) to rebuild stock or even pick up a rebuilt and go from there. Ive got 205k on mine now and have no clue as to how it was taken care of before me. Once again this is my daily driver but since I drive all day long I wanted to have a little fun also.
> 
> Hey AsleepAltima anywhere good around us I should check out for parts besides the major chains


yup, check out www.ritewayauto.com its Riteway salvage over on the buckeye and lower buckeye salvage yards. riteway specializes in nissan and other import parts. its where i got my 2000 engine for 900 with only 500 miles on it. got my 2000 tranny there too. BAP Imports has some good prices too on SOME parts... www.thepartsbin.com has good prices on some stuff as well. got suspension parts from them too. free shipping also. you should come out to some of the meets we have out here sometime. lots of people usually make them and you can find out more about your car thru them. this is our local forum where i met a lot of fellow nissan buddies. i know its not nissan forums but i have friends on several different boards. 
http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=26


----------

